# Help deciding which knife to buy



## butchit19 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am currently a culinary student looking to buy a more serious chef's knife for myself. After doing a bit of research I have narrowed the list down. I prefer Japanese, lighter knives over German, and my price range is less than $125. I am looking for a chef knife I can use for almost everything. Here's my list:

 -Mac Knife Chef Series Hollow Edge Chef's Knife

-Miyabi Morimoto Edition

-SETO Japanese Chef Knife: Damascus forged

-Togiharu Molybdenum Gyutou

At the moment I am leaning toward the first three of the bunch. If anyone with any experience with these knives has any input that would be wonderful.


----------



## notswedishchef (Oct 24, 2013)

Hollow, granton and the like are as others have said...a waste. Eventually as you sharpen you grind into the kullens and create a very expensive serrated knife.....

I'd say..... Togiharu or Tojiro DP at your price point. Suisin Inox is another solid option. As funds allow pick up a combo stone and flatterer and ceramic hone and learn to use them properly. 

For culinary school kids...stick with stainless...chef instructors will be less up your stuff about it. Real world....Carbon for me and most of the kids I work with. I think it's beneficial to have something stainless/ semi-stainless in the kit.....

Even though you want to head japanese...keep your culinary school knife or pick up a heavier duty sabatier, etc..... For chef de chef , tank-like duties....


----------



## butchit19 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you I've actually been told today that my chef doesn't allow Japanese knives for my class as they are "too sharp". I will probably end up buying one before I do my externship. Thank you for the help!


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

butchit19 said:


> Thank you I've actually been told today that my chef doesn't allow Japanese knives for my class as they are "too sharp".


What a terrible chef he must be.


----------



## butchit19 (Nov 11, 2013)

Haha actually he's a CMC. I think he just fears for certain newbies who might slice a finger off.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Being a CMC doesn't make him immune from occasional questionable logic. Does he also protect newbies from the grill because it is too hot?


----------



## butchit19 (Nov 11, 2013)

Lol nope. I think I'm gonna purchase the Togiharu Molybdenum Gyutou off amazon along with a 800/4000 waterstone. I was talking to someone earlier today and they swore by the Yoshihiro Hammered Damascus Gyuto Knife. I shouldn't put any thought into that one and just stick to the Togiharu right? Or is it much better.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

For a low cost Japanese beater knife try Yamashin (easy to sharpen one sided on a stone):

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/yawh1sa16.html

Don't spend your money on an expensive and unnecessary piece of equipment that you don't need, the knives you have now are probably more than adequate. This is an important lesson for a chef in of itself, if you can get it done for cheap then that's the best way.

If you just want it because its freakin sweet looking get the SETO /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

I've been cooking for decades but have only in the last couple of years gotten into sharp Japanese knives.  My first knife was a 240 AEB-L Gyuto sharpened to 12 degrees.  It did take a little getting used to.  Cut myself (slightly) a bunch by simply not turning the edge away from me on the cutting board when not in use.  I had been bumping knives with my hand for years without thinking about it, but you don't bump these and come out unscathed.  Now I have some Kikuichi, Ryu-Sen, and Yoshikane, a couple more, and don't have any problems.  One is sharpened at ten degrees.  The rest at 13 and 15.

I think I can see a point in a teacher not wanting a new pupil to use a ten degree knife without much knife experience.  But later on, I think adding at least a 15 degree gyuto for practice would be beneficial.


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

I remember the first think said in my first class...
"kids, try not to chop a finger off during the classes. But if you do, go see the de doc in the second floor, first door on the right. Also, miss classes miss the semester."

My first set was a Global, which I HATE.. Hehhehe I just kept the the bread knife, for now...

Now I have a knives from different producers, but have to admit I am a Konosuke fan. But as they are a over your budget, here is my advice on good fair priced knives:
- Fujiwara FKM
- suisin inox

But remember, at least 240mm. If you still have the "too sharp" restriction, go for the K Sab.
Best regards!


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

teachers who think knives which are "too sharp" for the classroom, should be shot.

a shame for the trade.

its up to the teacher to teach (!!!) students how to handle knives (and preferably, how to sharpen, too!!!)


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

There are issues of liability at play in a culinary school.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

There is a very big difference between a sharp knife and a sharp high quality japanese knife. You can still cut perfect herbs with a western edge.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

I fear he won't.... but what a shame! To me THE thing to be THE eyeopener, was FINALLY learn about SHARP knives and use them!! Its a joy to work with!


----------

